# Colorado Springs 2012



## pjk (Jan 12, 2012)

The Colorado Springs 2012 competition will be on April 7th, 2012 in Colorado Springs, Colorado.

Please checkout the competition website here for more information:
http://www.cubingusa.com/colorado

We will update the website in the coming weeks with more detailed information about schedules and events.

Also join the Facebook group and invite your friends:
https://www.facebook.com/events/286139611435267/?context=create

See you there.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Woo! FMC!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 9, 2012)

i am pumped


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

HOLY CRAP I LIVE IN COLORADO SPRINGS!


----------



## JasonK (Feb 9, 2012)

On your schedule it says that the top 12 will advance in 4x4, but there's no 4x4 final.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2012)

Excited for this competition! I really hope 4BLD gets added.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 9, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> i am pumped


 
You're going? Lol 

I'm super excited for this comp, can't wait for it!


----------



## izovire (Feb 9, 2012)

There will be a free set of Izo Stickers for those that register and participate in this competition. So people will get to choose from 6 different colors of 3x3. I won't be selling at the venue this time... because I want to focus more on competing. I think Lubix will be selling? amirite? 

I'm happy that Jokerman is coming to this one... am I to blame for this?  

It would also be awesome to see more than 30 competitors this time... please people, come and compete!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, also what would be the odds of possibly getting a 3rd round of 2x2? :3


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 9, 2012)

Im going to try to go to this comp if finances and everything permit. How many people are estimated to be there?


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 9, 2012)

We average about 25 people...but I'm trying to advertise it more and teach more people, I'd really like to see it break 30 this time around!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 9, 2012)

I managed to get an after school club at Janitell Junior High that has about 20 kids in it, most of which REALLY want to go. Bring more stickers, izo.


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

What is the qualifying time for 3x3?
And I looked at registration, there is 4x4 blindfold, if they have time.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 9, 2012)

KJ said:


> What is the qualifying time for 3x3?
> And I looked at registration, there is 4x4 blindfold, if they have time.


 
IDK what qualifying time is, but pretty much everybody in my club averages 1:30, Next best around 40 seconds, and then me.


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

K. I do 40-50 seconds on a normal day, so if I go (dad doen't want me to)I hope I qualify.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 9, 2012)

Typically, there is no limit on 3x3 (as that is the event that [almost] everyone enters, so they don't want to discourage people from showing up)
You probably won't make it to the second round though, but everyone took 40-50 seconds at some point, so just keep practicing.

Oh, and you should really convince your dad to let you go. Competitions are fairly cheap, and they are really fun!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 9, 2012)

Plus, you've got 2 months to speed up.


----------



## pjk (Feb 9, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> On your schedule it says that the top 12 will advance in 4x4, but there's no 4x4 final.


The schedule is very rough. Please don't look at that too seriously until we get closer to the competition date.



Rubiks560 said:


> Excited for this competition! I really hope 4BLD gets added.


I'm almost positive there will be 4x4 BLD at this comp. It will overlap, but you will have the opportunity to do it.



Rubiks560 said:


> Oh, also what would be the odds of possibly getting a 3rd round of 2x2? :3


It is unlikely considering how tight the schedule is already, sorry.



KJ said:


> What is the qualifying time for 3x3?


There is no qualifying time. We may, however, have a cutoff of like 2 or 3 minutes (not decided yet). What this means is you'd get 2 chances to go sub-2. If you go sub-2 on at least one of the first 2 solves, you can continue your solving and get an average of 5. If you can't go sub-2 within the first 2 solves, you don't get a full average. The only reason we do this is so we can keep the competition moving and on schedule. We don't want 1 person doing an average of 5 who takes 5 minutes a solve, because then it prevents everyone else from competing on other events. With this said, no matter how fast you are, you should come and compete and hangout. Meet other people with your interests and have a good time - that is what it is all about.

As said before, you still have a couple months to practice. With a good amount of practice, it shouldn't be too difficult to hit all of the cutoffs. I'd expect around 35-40 people at this competition. During Boulder 2009, we had 41 people. 

If you think you're coming, *please register*! If you decide later you can't come, please shoot us an email. This helps us a lot in terms of organizing the event.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 10, 2012)

Awww, understandable. Still sounds like it will be a great competition! I'm assuming Lubix is providing prizes?


----------



## tasguitar7 (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like I get to go! Most first comp! Hopefully I can sub-20 by then.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 10, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> You're going? Lol
> 
> I'm super excited for this comp, can't wait for it!


Yup me and Rubiks560 are driving down. 



pjk said:


> I'm almost positive there will be 4x4 BLD at this comp. It will overlap, but you will have the opportunity to do it.



Any chance we can do sq1 and 4BLD at the same time?


----------



## KJ (Feb 10, 2012)

"$12- Includes a $7 unlimited buffet lunch"


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anybody want a X-Cube 4? I'm not really liking mine that much anymore. looking for about 20 dollars, and a Shenshou v3. Or if anybody has a Shenshou v3 they would sell me for like 7-8 dollars, that would be nice too.


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> Plus, you've got 2 months to speed up.


 
Yea. I've done a couple sub 30's ever since I posted that. I REALLY want to go, but my dad says "You have better stuff to do. Cubing is just a hobby."


----------



## Mirzon (Feb 25, 2012)

Can't wait for this comp. Hoping to pull of sub30 for 3x3, participate in 2x2 and make the sub60 for sq1 (though so far this is looking less likely). (posted just to bump this thread to see if some more interest into the comp as it is nearing)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, since no one wants to buy, Izovire: Do you have a new SSV3 you could sell me? I need a new 4x4....I don't have a 4x4 I can use at the comp so far


----------



## cmasirius (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, the first competition I have even a remote chance of attending! I'm going to look at bus fares! It shouldn't be to costly to go from new mexico to colorado... My hopes are high! The competition website seems to be down right now, though.


----------



## pjk (Feb 25, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> Any chance we can do sq1 and 4BLD at the same time?


I think they will overlap. Why do you request this?



Rubiks560 said:


> Well, since no one wants to buy, Izovire: Do you have a new SSV3 you could sell me? I need a new 4x4....I don't have a 4x4 I can use at the comp so far


What brand of 4x4 do you want to buy?



cmasirius said:


> Wow, the first competition I have even a remote chance of attending! I'm going to look at bus fares! It shouldn't be to costly to go from new mexico to colorado... My hopes are high! The competition website seems to be down right now, though.


I think there are a few others coming from New Mexico. Where are you located? Also, the site is loading fine right now.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 25, 2012)

Shenshou V3.


----------



## cmasirius (Feb 25, 2012)

pjk said:


> I think there are a few others coming from New Mexico. Where are you located? Also, the site is loading fine right now.



Yup, the site is loading fine for me now too. It must have been just a few minutes that it was down.

I'm in a town called Belen, about 45 minutes from albuquerue.

I've only recently gone back to cubing (about a month), maybe i should use the money to upgrade cubes instead and attend next year. It would be nice to attend a competition, though.


----------



## pjk (Feb 25, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Shenshou V3.


Ah, haha, I read your last message as a SS 3x3. anyway, yeah, I can sell you a brand new SSv3 4x4 for $10. Would that work? Do you want black or white?



cmasirius said:


> Yup, the site is loading fine for me now too. It must have been just a few minutes that it was down.
> 
> I'm in a town called Belen, about 45 minutes from albuquerue.
> 
> I've only recently gone back to cubing (about a month), maybe i should use the money to upgrade cubes instead and attend next year. It would be nice to attend a competition, though.


Contact Slater Metz (username Tall5001). He may be driving up from Albuquerque.


----------



## KJ (Feb 25, 2012)

I might not be able to go _now_ because there might be a gymnastics meet on the same day.


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

I actually might be able to come to this too. I'm also from Albuquerque, so I would probably come with Slater too (he's been begging me to go to a competition with him ever since we met). If I can convince my parents and if nothing else comes up that weekend, then I think it's a definite yes.


----------



## cmasirius (Feb 26, 2012)

I just sent slater a pm. Hopefully we'll all be able to go! I'm 21 years old, but I have to convince my family that going to a cubing competition in another state with people I've never met from the internet is a good idea. Still, I'm hopeful! 

Thanks, pjk! This might turn out to be a very good thing!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 26, 2012)

Black would be perfect!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 26, 2012)

pjk said:


> I think they will overlap. Why do you request this?


 
No reason in particular.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 5, 2012)

So, I completely forgot that I can't really practice 4BLD till the day of the competition, (because of
Not having one) would it be possible for you to mail it to me?


----------



## pjk (Mar 5, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, I completely forgot that I can't really practice 4BLD till the day of the competition, (because of
> Not having one) would it be possible for you to mail it to me?


You can order one from the puzzle shop at speedsolving.com/shop. The price is nearly the same, you'd just have to pay for shipping.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 5, 2012)

pjk said:


> You can order one from the puzzle shop at speedsolving.com/shop. The price is nearly the same, you'd just have to pay for shipping.


 
Is it the V3? It doesn't specify. Just says Shenshou 4x4.


----------



## pjk (Mar 5, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Is it the V3? It doesn't specify. Just says Shenshou 4x4.


Yes, it is V3.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 9, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone who lives in Colorado springs is renting out rooms of their house. I need a place to stay but really dont want to rent a hotel. I heard AJ was but have not gotten a price yet. Anyone else doing this??


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for the second post but i just realized that this comp is over Easter weekend so that means the Friday leading to the tournament is the vernal holiday and so i dont have school. This means that i can drive up and not miss any school. which makes me super happy!!! So thanks for organizing it that specific weekend!!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 10, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> Sorry for the second post but i just realized that this comp is over Easter weekend so that means the Friday leading to the tournament is the vernal holiday and so i dont have school. This means that i can drive up and not miss any school. which makes me super happy!!! So thanks for organizing it that specific weekend!!


 
Also I don't work friday so that makes enough time to drive down  Tis' a good weekend


----------



## pjk (Mar 15, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> I was wondering if anyone who lives in Colorado springs is renting out rooms of their house. I need a place to stay but really dont want to rent a hotel. I heard AJ was but have not gotten a price yet. Anyone else doing this??


I live in Lakewood, and will either drive down to Springs that morning and back that night, or will catch a ride with someone there and back. You're welcome to crash at my house any nights you want. If you want to crash in Springs, you'll have to talk to Jackson.

As for the Minnesota guys, you also have that offer. Just let me know.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 15, 2012)

pjk said:


> I live in Lakewood, and will either drive down to Springs that morning and back that night, or will catch a ride with someone there and back. You're welcome to crash at my house any nights you want. If you want to crash in Springs, you'll have to talk to Jackson.
> 
> As for the Minnesota guys, you also have that offer. Just let me know.



My house is up for grabs for no cost, right now Tall5001 is gonna be staying there, we've probably got more room on the floor though! I live less than 10 minutes away from the venue, so it's really close! The only requirement for staying is that you leave by 8:00 Sunday morning...gotta get up and go to church for Easter!


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks again PJK and AJ for the offers it really helps. I do have a couple more questions. There is no way to pay online so you guys will just be taking cash at the door? Also is there anyway we could squeeze in a Magic and or Master Magic round at the competition??


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks PJK! We have a place to stay already though. Really appreciate the offer. Also, I'm sure this a lot to ask but would it be possible to add mutli blind instead of 4BLD? Pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah thanks are falling upon you PJK. Even though we are squa on the lodging it is appreciated. Woner and Potts may be interested though


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh also, if this helps add MBLD, I would gladly drop out of Pyraminx and Megaminx.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome!

My dad wants to take me to a competition this spring break, and I chose this one! The events are awesome Patrick! 

Only problem is that he wants us to drive (16 hours). I'll probably have to talk him out of that, because the furthest I've been without stopping is 11 hours I think, and plus, we have to be back home by Easter Sunday. His argument is that I don't have school the 2 days before the competition anyway. 

I love how there's megaminx, and square 1 is considered. That, plus only 1 round of OH, was the deciding factor for me choosing this over Harvard.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> Awesome!
> 
> My dad wants to take me to a competition this spring break, and I chose this one! The events are awesome Patrick!
> 
> ...


I would come with you so that you have some company lol.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 19, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> I would come with you so that you have some company lol.


 
Haha I wouldn't mind but I really hope it's by plane, I haven't talked to him about that yet.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> Haha I wouldn't mind but I really hope it's by plane, I haven't talked to him about that yet.


 
I beg of you, don't bring him


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I beg of you, don't bring him


You selfish little *****! You just don't want me to go because I will steal some of your thunder.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I beg of you, don't bring him


 
this, sorry john


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeez guys... Just get faster and then you won't have to worry about me. I'm not even that fast.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 26, 2012)

Getting super pumped for this competition  I look forward to seeing you all there! Here are some goals of mine.

2x2: I'm not saying 
3x3: Sub 10.5 average.
4x4: Sub 50 average
3BLD: Sub 1:40 
4BLD: Success.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 28, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> You selfish little *****! You just don't want me to go because I will steal some of your thunder.



Haha you guys are hilarious.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 28, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Haha you guys are hilarious.


 
It's great  because almost everyone thinks we are serious.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Getting super pumped for this competition  I look forward to seeing you all there! Here are some goals of mine.
> 
> 2x2: I'm not saying
> 3x3: Sub 10.5 average.
> ...


 
I agree. Im super excited for this!! Here are some of my goals

2x2: sub 6
3x3: sub 19
4x4: sub 1:25
5x5: sub 2:50
Pyra: sub 13
OH: sub 45


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 29, 2012)

2x2: like 8? idk
3x3: sub-20
4x4: sub-1:40
SQ1: WIN lol

idk if i am in anything else


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 29, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> 2x2: like 8? idk
> 3x3: sub-20
> 4x4: sub-1:40
> SQ1: WIN lol
> ...


 
Dude, no one will even be within like 15 seconds of you in SQ1 haha.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 30, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dude, no one will even be within like 15 seconds of you in SQ1 haha.


 
I'll be a little bit of a competition...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 30, 2012)

AJ Blair said:


> I'll be a little bit of a competition...


 
well i haven't practiced very much so that's in your favor


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 31, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dude, no one will even be within like 15 seconds of you in SQ1 haha.


 
This guy is okay I guess.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 31, 2012)

JTW2007 said:


> This guy is okay I guess.


 
Woah, I didn't see he was on the list. I swear he goes to every competition with SQ1.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 31, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Woah, I didn't see he was on the list. I swear he goes to every competition with SQ1.


 
Takao is so awesome!


Are we displaying results live again this year? I really enjoyed having that up and running last year...


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 31, 2012)

AJ Blair said:


> Are we displaying results live again this year? I really enjoyed having that up and running last year...


 
Yes.


----------



## izovire (Apr 1, 2012)

Good news! I can compete this time... last competition I attended was Colorado Springs 2011 

So here's what I'm sponsoring as entry gifts: Your choice of izo stickers (stickers 1 cube). and I'll have a ton of choices.

Maybe sometime around lunch or even after awards there will be a lucky draw among all who registered. The 5 puzzles are: 4x4x6 Blue Body, Tiled QJ Megaminx, QJ Pyraminx Crystal, QJ Pyraminx, and a LanLan Skewb. I was thinking about drawing just 1 8x8... but no one wants a stinking 8x8. 

Also, I will not be making any business transactions at the venue or any time during the competition. I will be focusing on competing and judging, the fun stuff! If you'd like to buy something, please do it in advance and I will be able to bring the items. Thanks!

I hope to at least get a 15 sec. avg. on 3x3 this time...


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 2, 2012)

izovire said:


> Good news! I can compete this time... last competition I attended was Colorado Springs 2011
> 
> So here's what I'm sponsoring as entry gifts: Your choice of izo stickers (stickers 1 cube). and I'll have a ton of choices.
> 
> ...


 
do the 8x8x8 i would be down with winning one


----------



## shelley (Apr 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I swear he goes to every competition with SQ1.


 
Yeah, that's been going on since 2008. And that was before Sq-1 was popular.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 2, 2012)

izovire said:


> Good news! I can compete this time... last competition I attended was Colorado Springs 2011
> 
> So here's what I'm sponsoring as entry gifts: Your choice of izo stickers (stickers 1 cube). and I'll have a ton of choices.
> 
> ...


 
Do the 8x8


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2012)

Really, everyone wants the 8x8? The other puzzles sound much more interesting.

Patrick, have you considered using the cubecomps system for data entry and competition administration? I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 3, 2012)

shelley said:


> Really, everyone wants the 8x8? The other puzzles sound much more interesting.
> 
> Patrick, have you considered using the cubecomps system for data entry and competition administration? I highly recommend it.


 
I agree with you, why do you guys want an 8x8? I definitely choose the other puzzles


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 3, 2012)

shelley said:


> Really, everyone wants the 8x8? The other puzzles sound much more interesting.
> 
> Patrick, have you considered using the cubecomps system for data entry and competition administration? I highly recommend it.


 
I absolutely hate odd weird puzzles. That's why. I mean, either way it's free stuff. I just prefer the 8x8


----------



## izovire (Apr 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I absolutely hate odd weird puzzles. That's why. I mean, either way it's free stuff. I just prefer the 8x8


 
I thought it'd be more fair if there were more chances at getting 'something', than 1 person getting 1 huge prize. I might still have 8x8's in future comps... because of the recent V-cube's claim. I can't get them sold so quickly.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 3, 2012)

izovire said:


> I thought it'd be more fair if there were more chances at getting 'something', than 1 person getting 1 huge prize. I might still have 8x8's in future comps... because of the recent V-cube's claim. I can't get them sold so quickly.


 
Haha. Yeah. Either I'm fine with whatever way it goes. A prize is a prize.


----------



## izovire (Apr 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Haha. Yeah. Either I'm fine with whatever way it goes. A prize is a prize.


 
Exactly... just think if Jokerman got the 8x8... you'd be so 

But now you 'might' get a tiled megaminx while Jokerman gets a LL Skewb... and you will both  

(I'm not implying that the lucky draw will be rigged.. I'm just making examples )


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 3, 2012)

shelley said:


> Patrick, have you considered using the cubecomps system for data entry and competition administration? I highly recommend it.


 
We're looking into it now. Hopefully we can get it working for the comp.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 3, 2012)

izovire said:


> Exactly... just think if Jokerman got the 8x8... you'd be so
> 
> But now you 'might' get a tiled megaminx while Jokerman gets a LL Skewb... and you will both
> 
> (I'm not implying that the lucky draw will be rigged.. I'm just making examples )


 
I'm gonna laugh so hard when that actually happens.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 4, 2012)

izovire said:


> Exactly... just think if Jokerman got the 8x8... you'd be so
> 
> But now you 'might' get a tiled megaminx while Jokerman gets a LL Skewb... and you will both
> 
> (I'm not implying that the lucky draw will be rigged.. I'm just making examples )


 
ewww skewb


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 4, 2012)

Would anybody be willing to film my solves? I'm sure Jokerman will get a decent amount of them, but I'm sure he can't get all of them. I'm mainly just wanting OH, BLD, 2x2 3x3 and 4x4 on film.


----------



## izovire (Apr 4, 2012)

practiced a lil bit just now... 

Average of 12: 14.62
1. 13.34 R2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 D' F' U2 L D' B D' L' U' R' 
2. 13.67 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F D2 U2 F L2 F2 R' D' L B' R' D2 B2 D2 F' 
3. 17.08 L2 B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D B F R' U2 L2 U' F' L R D' 
4. 14.10 F2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R D2 F2 R' B2 F D' L' D' R' B' F2 U2 L 
5. 16.91 R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D B' R' U F D2 U L2 B' U F 
6. 15.10 R2 U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 B' F' R2 F2 D' L B' U' R2 D2 L2 B L' 
7. (18.32)  F R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 R2 U F D R D2 R B' 
8. 13.55 F2 L2 U D' F D L' D2 B' U' R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' 
9. 13.02 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 L' B U2 B' R B2 U' B' R' D' 
10. 15.73 R2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 F D2 B R' D' L D L2 D' R 
11. (12.96) U2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' B' F2 L D2 U2 B L B D' B' 
12. 13.70 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 B2 L U' F' U2 R' D2 L D' R' 

I wish the comp. was at 2am... this is when I'm most warmed up!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 5, 2012)

Me and Chris can't go


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 5, 2012)

So...I decided I don't want to go anymore sorry. I still _can_ go, but it's just been months since I've practiced and improved, and I don't want to go all the way to colorado the day before Easter.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 5, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Me and Chris can't go


 
Yeah, it's my fault. Sorry guys


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 5, 2012)

Scratch that! Might be able to go!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 6, 2012)

Okay, I can go. Chris is still out. Gonna be a rough competing day for me...

Edit: take me off. I'm not going. Final decision. It's just not worth the drive.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm interested to see the results of the comp. Maybe some people that have never competed before will do surprisingly well.


----------



## RubiksCubesRock (Apr 6, 2012)

*New Cuber*

Hi guys  

I am a new cuber who lives in CO Springs and I am competing in the competition tommorrow....but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to sell me a megaminx. I dont really care how much it costs as long as it is in good condition. Also, I would like to buy a Shenshou 5x5 because my other one broke. If you are willing to sell either of these cubes to me, reply to this post and I will give you my email. 

(Don't laugh at my goal times please, I have only been cubing for two months lol)
2x2: sub-8
3x3: sub-32
4x4: sub-2:00
5x5: about 3:20

Adam M.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 7, 2012)

RubiksCubesRock said:


> I am a new cuber who lives in CO Springs and I am competing in the competition tommorrow....but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to sell me a megaminx. I dont really care how much it costs as long as it is in good condition. Also, I would like to buy a Shenshou 5x5 because my other one broke. If you are willing to sell either of these cubes to me, reply to this post and I will give you my email.


 
You might be able to talk to izovire; he won't be selling cubes at the competition but if you talk to him today and order something he might be able to bring it to you there.


----------



## pjk (Apr 7, 2012)

RubiksCubesRock said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am a new cuber who lives in CO Springs and I am competing in the competition tommorrow....but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to sell me a megaminx. I dont really care how much it costs as long as it is in good condition. Also, I would like to buy a Shenshou 5x5 because my other one broke. If you are willing to sell either of these cubes to me, reply to this post and I will give you my email.
> 
> ...


I will be bringing some brand new SS 5x5 and 6x6's that need to be sold. $10 for the 5x5's, and $20 for the 6x6's. I also have 1 brand new white SS 4x4 and 1 black SS 4x4 for $10 as well. If any of those interest you, let me know at the comp.


----------



## izovire (Apr 7, 2012)

RubiksCubesRock said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am a new cuber who lives in CO Springs and I am competing in the competition tommorrow....but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to sell me a megaminx. I dont really care how much it costs as long as it is in good condition. Also, I would like to buy a Shenshou 5x5 because my other one broke. If you are willing to sell either of these cubes to me, reply to this post and I will give you my email.


 
What plastic color would you like? Also for the megaminx tiled or stickered? You can just save some cash (like $25 total for both) and I will bring the items. They will be brand new and unopened.

okay so I'm trying to sleep all day today.. because I have to work tonight. Will get off at 2am, get the stickers and prizes ready, etc. then leave at 4am-ish. I hope we can get ahead of schedule and finish finals by 5:30. because I have to be back to work at 10pm. (I live in Greeley) I was thinking about doing the lucky draws at the end of lunch... _will have to work with organizers and delegate about this... shouldn't take too long..._


----------



## pjk (Apr 7, 2012)

izovire said:


> okay so I'm trying to sleep all day today.. because I have to work tonight. Will get off at 2am, get the stickers and prizes ready, etc. then leave at 4am-ish. I hope we can get ahead of schedule and finish finals by 5:30. because I have to be back to work at 10pm. (I live in Greeley) I was thinking about doing the lucky draws at the end of lunch... _will have to work with organizers and delegate about this... shouldn't take too long..._


Hey Brad, the building opens at 7:15am, so don't get there any earlier than that. Just wanted to pass the word to you in case you didn't hear. See you then.

For all people competing: registration is from 8-8:30am. Get there during that time.


----------



## RubiksCubesRock (Apr 7, 2012)

pjk-

I would like to buy a white SS 5x5 and a white SS 6x6. I will bring $30 to the competition!  I will be there at 7:15 ish, btw.

Adam



izovire said:


> What plastic color would you like? Also for the megaminx tiled or stickered? You can just save some cash (like $25 total for both) and I will bring the items. They will be brand new and unopened.
> 
> okay so I'm trying to sleep all day today.. because I have to work tonight. Will get off at 2am, get the stickers and prizes ready, etc. then leave at 4am-ish. I hope we can get ahead of schedule and finish finals by 5:30. because I have to be back to work at 10pm. (I live in Greeley) I was thinking about doing the lucky draws at the end of lunch... _will have to work with organizers and delegate about this... shouldn't take too long..._


 
I would like a white megaminx if you have one, or black if you don't. The only thing I care about is that it is stickered, not tiled. Thanks!!

Adam


----------



## izovire (Apr 7, 2012)

Unfortunately I won't have the free stickers this time. My cutter just broke in the middle of cutting fluorescent yellow. They are pretty bright maybe that's why 



I guess I'll just pack up and stuff...


----------



## izovire (Apr 7, 2012)

pjk said:


> Hey Brad, the building opens at 7:15am, so don't get there any earlier than that. Just wanted to pass the word to you in case you didn't hear. See you then.
> 
> For all people competing: registration is from 8-8:30am. Get there during that time.


 
Hey! You should've told me earlier... I'm here right now.. nah jk... 

oh btw can you save a ss6x6 for me? white preferably but w/e thx.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 7, 2012)

Good luck to everybody today! Wish I could be there with you guys.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 8, 2012)

Results?


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Results?


http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=18


----------



## izovire (Apr 8, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=18


 
OMG NOOO Slater beat me by .01

oh well I was extremely tired... and I'm still awake, must sleep now. WIll talk this comp. stuff later.,


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 10, 2012)

anyone know when the results will be up on the WCA??


----------



## pjk (Apr 10, 2012)

They should be up within a day or two. For anyone interested, I've attached all the scrambles to this message.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 10, 2012)

thank pat!! btw I finally got all of my averages uploaded as unlisted on youtube!! Here they are if you guys want to watch any of them…

2x2 average round 1: http://youtu.be/PcNnZcr_2Ic

2x2 Average round 2: http://youtu.be/NBVotMOfaBM

3x3 average round 1: http://youtu.be/exap4ksYVYE

3x3 average round 2: http://youtu.be/esHZ8dQjrVc

4x4 average: http://youtu.be/n1r7905W4lI

5x5 average: http://youtu.be/bMq9Plb7Kbw

3x3 OH average: http://youtu.be/fzT_Mzym2BY

Pyraminx average: http://youtu.be/bsIU_LWR20Q

Magic Average: http://youtu.be/M4UrjCDoD3E

Master Magic average: http://youtu.be/G0IpfjaqxVE

And lastly my Highlight video from the comp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8ZjGEuE1TY


----------

